# What relay to use for multiple amp turn on?



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

I need to turn on 4 amps, can anyone tell me exactly which relay to use? Any links on where to purchase? Thanks?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If just 4 amps, can try your luck by running the remote off your HU.
Else, you can get a Bosch relay which is quite popular. As for the wiring, type Bosch relay in Yahoo or other serch engine will provide you.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Get this. 
12V/12 VOLT 30/40A SPDT RELAY w/ SOCKET & WIRE HARNESS: eBay Motors (item 220386357483 end time Jun-21-10 21:57:04 PDT)

You can get them at your local auto shop or radio shack also. They are called a spdt relay 30/40 amp or _single pole double throw_.

http://www.the12volt.com/relays/relays.asp

http://bcae1.com/relays.htm


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you want to be the cool guy get the one on bcae1 at ratshack or electronics places have them. They pull less current, an amp takes far less than what a 30A relay takes to run. New HU can't run much, and you don't want to roast the HU, so good idea to run 4 amps off a relay instead. And if anything ever happens like a short, it hits the relay not your HU. Want to run fans, just toss them on the relay no problem. Make sure you fuse the power to the relay.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

I suggest running your relay contact side to a power terminal you can buy at Home Depot or any hardware store. Thus its easier to Daisy Chain your power to the amps Remote signal. Like this
Ideal 89-208 Terminal Strip


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ why not just go relay to amp1 to amp2 to amp3 to amp4...

That's what i am doing.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

sniper5431 said:


> I suggest running your relay contact side to a power terminal you can buy at Home Depot or any hardware store. Thus its easier to Daisy Chain your power to the amps Remote signal. Like this
> Ideal 89-208 Terminal Strip



I build lowriders (usually a couple a year) and do hydraulic installs; I always use those in every install I do. Good idea, never thought about using one for a stereo though.


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

I just added a second amp and decided to use a relay to power those plus a fan. HU to relay and +12v from the battery fused. Outbound to the rear to a fused 6-way block. 2 out to the amps and 1 to the fan. Now I can add future stuff if needed. Works like a charm. Relay lists as 133mA need so the 300mA max from the HU remote works with ease.


----------

